# rough cut oak to finished floor ratio?



## mbicknell (Apr 29, 2012)

I have sawed oak into three inch boards to be milled for flooring. What am I looking at in terms of waist from rough cut to finished floor?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mbicknell said:


> I have sawed oak into three inch boards to be milled for flooring. What am I looking at in terms of waist from rough cut to finished floor?


Are you doing T&G or something similar?








 





 
.


----------



## mbicknell (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a whole dialogue on this yesterday, where did that go?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mbicknell said:


> I had a whole dialogue on this yesterday, where did that go?


More than once, I've composed a reply or a post, and clicked "preview", and forgot to click "submit". Sometimes I can find the lost post by going to "history", and sifting through. Stuff can remain there until you delete it. Or, if you were fairly inactive after the composition, try back a page. It's worth a try...or do it over.










 







.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OOOPS!!! BEEN there DONE that:yes::thumbdown::laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I have found your post on DIYchatroom.com


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Who is going to mill the boards and exactly will be done to them?

G


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Take a few pieces and make a small sample to see how much sanding and finishing you have to do. I would imagine it would be the same for a whole floor and a small sample.


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

Assuming you are having it tonque and grooved you will probably end up with about 2.5 inch wide peice of flooring. With no trimming loss you would get 83% of what you started with. No trimming loss is not a reasonable assumption. I would start with twice the square footage you need to cover and expect to lose at least 40% total. That should give you some margin. A lot depends how nice your material is. If it is nice straight graned clear stuff then you may do better. If it has a lot of knots or crazy grain in it you might end up losing more and should go with 120% of area you need to cover. There will always be some that does not plane out proper as in chips and some that is to warped to use or falls apart as it is being milled. This has been my limited experience in flooring. It is better to end up with a little extra then be a little short since the person doing the milling may not be able to exactly duplicate the results should you go back with another load. The second batch may end up a hair thicker, thiner, wider or narrower.


----------



## mbicknell (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you. That is the most helpful reply I have had to my question.:smile:


----------

